# HDMI Issues: Video/Audio 0xD1



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... Rules for this thread:
New Version, new start....

1) Describe the Problem you are having, and any steps you can to do recreate it.
2) What Make and Model TV you have.... And if your TV has a "software"/firmware number or something else, that would be helpfull too.
3) Did the problem occur in a previous version? 
4) Is it worse or the same in this version

Here is the link to the old VIDEO Only Thread
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=64164

HDMI - 0xCC Discussion
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=64430


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

1) HDMI output causes my TV to recognize ALL programming as 16:9, even if it is SD 4:3. When this happens, my TV's "16:9 Enhanced Mode" kicks in, compressing the output (even if 4:3 content) to widescreen format. You can read about this feature my TV (and I'm sure many other Sony's) has at the bottom of page 7 and on page 59 of the manual, which you can download here, if you like. Using component cables resolves the issue, and 16:9 Enhanced mode only kicks in for widescreen content, as it's supposed to. The HR10-250's HDMI output worked just fine with this feature.
2) Sony KV-32HS420 32" CRT (unknown firmware).
3) Occurred in initial release version, as well as 0xCC.
4) No change in this version.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

911medic said:


> 1) HDMI output causes my TV to recognize ALL programming as 16:9, even if it is SD 4:3. When this happens, my TV's "16:9 Enhanced Mode" kicks in, compressing the output (even if 4:3 content) to widescreen format. You can read about this feature my TV (and I'm sure many other Sony's) has at the bottom of page 7 and on page 59 of the manual, which you can download here, if you like. Using component cables resolves the issue, and 16:9 Enhanced mode only kicks in for widescreen content, as it's supposed to. The HR10-250's HDMI output worked just fine with this feature.
> 2) Sony KV-32HS420 32" CRT (unknown firmware).
> 3) Occurred in initial release version, as well as 0xCC.
> 4) No change in this version.


What's your HR20 set to output at? Did you setup for a 4:3 in setup?


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

I've tried both 4:3 and 16:9 in setup: no difference in the issue. I've left it at 4:3.

I have the HR20 set to "native" mode, but have tried manually switching between all modes as well, and even 480i output via HDMI causes the "Enhanced" mode to kick in on the TV (via component cables, all is fine).

Additionally, has anyone else noticed that the stretch/letterbox/crop options don't seem quite right? When I'm tuned to a HD channel and output is set to 720p or 1080i, I have to have the mode set to "stretch" instead of "letterbox" to have it display properly. If I have it set to letterbox (which according to page 87 of the manual is the proper setting for 16:9 content on a 4:3 TV), the picture is squished vertically even more than it should be. I have to set it to "stretch" to have it displayed properly. I wonder if it's this "Enhanced" mode my TV has screwing things up.


----------



## kotasbu (Sep 27, 2006)

My television is a MX-5020hpm made by Maxent. 


I got the HR20 on Sunday. Within a few hours after the tech left my television went green. I could still see a picture but it was green and red. I had left the set alone to DL the guide and such and get the software update. I came back to it to find it green. I was like whatever and just left it for the night. I came back on Monday and it was still green. I reset the DVR. It came up just fine so i setup my recordings. I get home from work on Tuesday and turn it on. It's green again. I reset the box. After resetting it the DVR thinks that it's DVI. It will change the resolution just fine. I reset again to the same effect. I then hook up my HDMI DVD player to it and i get the same effect. My TV has 2 HDMI ports on it. I put the DVR to the 2nd HDMI port and it works fine. The DVD player works fine on that 2nd port. So i leave the DVR plugged into the 2nd HDMI port for a few hours. I come back and it is green again. I reset and now my 2nd HDMI port is constantly set to DVI. Nothing i have will change it. Turning the TV on and off doesn't work. Unplugging it for a few hours nothing. 

This box sucks bad. I had the H20 receiver before this and had no issues.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

kotasbu said:


> My television is a MX-5020hpm made by Maxent.
> 
> I got the HR20 on Sunday. Within a few hours after the tech left my television went green. I could still see a picture but it was green and red. I had left the set alone to DL the guide and such and get the software update. I came back to it to find it green. I was like whatever and just left it for the night. I came back on Monday and it was still green. I reset the DVR. It came up just fine so i setup my recordings. I get home from work on Tuesday and turn it on. It's green again. I reset the box. After resetting it the DVR thinks that it's DVI. It will change the resolution just fine. I reset again to the same effect. I then hook up my HDMI DVD player to it and i get the same effect. My TV has 2 HDMI ports on it. I put the DVR to the 2nd HDMI port and it works fine. The DVD player works fine on that 2nd port. So i leave the DVR plugged into the 2nd HDMI port for a few hours. I come back and it is green again. I reset and now my 2nd HDMI port is constantly set to DVI. Nothing i have will change it. Turning the TV on and off doesn't work. Unplugging it for a few hours nothing.
> 
> This box sucks bad. I had the H20 receiver before this and had no issues.


You said "I then hook up my HDMI DVD player to it and i get the same effect." Sounds like an issue with your tv.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> You said "I then hook up my HDMI DVD player to it and i get the same effect." Sounds like an issue with your tv.


Or the HDMI cable


----------



## kotasbu (Sep 27, 2006)

Tried 2 different HDMI cables and this has happened on both ports of the TV after the HR20 was plugged into it. Either i am the unluckiest guy in the world with to much coincidence or the box is junk.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

kotasbu said:


> Tried 2 different HDMI cables and this has happened on both ports of the TV after the HR20 was plugged into it. Either i am the unluckiest guy in the world with to much coincidence or the box is junk.


Have you tried unplugging your TV yet?
So the TV can reset the ports...as it may have communicated with the HR20, and configured the ports to be DVI.


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

I would try reading the TV Manual cover-to-cover. I may have missed it in another thread, but I have not read anyone comment on a green screen. That does sound like the TV. I recently bought a new Panasonic Plasma and have discovered that these TV's are really pretty smart compared to the models just two or three years old.

And when I say they are smart you all know that this means more stuff can go wrong.

Good luck.


----------



## kotasbu (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Have you tried unplugging your TV yet?
> So the TV can reset the ports...as it may have communicated with the HR20, and configured the ports to be DVI.


Yes i have.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

I'll post this again since it's still happening with this build...

HR20 connected to Pioneer 74TXVi with HDMI, this in turn in connected to a Pioneer 1130HD plasma via HDMI.

I get HDMI output starting up, up until the graphic DirecTv HD DVR. When it starts with the "Acquiring information from the satellite" it loses sync, but HDMI is still active per the receiver light. Sync never comes back.

I have it connected via Component/Optical for now and it works fine. Additionally I have a Toshiba HDA1 HD DVD player connected to the receiver and plasma via HDMI -> 74TXVi receiver -> 1130HD and it works fine and that player is picky.


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Or the HDMI cable


I just returned that TV in favor of the Samsung 5053. It's the TV. =)


----------



## eric.starwars (Sep 17, 2006)

Not sure this is where it should be posted but I had to tell you all what a D-tv tear 2 tech just said to me when I called in to ask about my guide trouble.
I quote, " I have no notes on the Hr20700 having any known bugs."
I was just amazed. I pointed her to this direction.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

eric.starwars said:


> Not sure this is where it should be posted but I had to tell you all what a D-tv tear 2 tech just said to me when I called in to ask about my guide trouble.
> I quote, " I have no notes on the Hr20700 having any known bugs."
> I was just amazed. I pointed her to this direction.


You sir probably have never worked in a call center before. I'm not shocked by this one bit.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

everything is perfect..esp.new stuff


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

I have the KF42 WE610 Sony rear projection and I am still having the DVI problem with the gray snowy screen after turning off the tv and then turnig it back on. it is connected directly to the tv.I had a problem with already recorded programs with no sound when trying to play them back. A reset did not work, so I unplugged the HR20 for about 10 mins and that seem to fix that problem. Now I am having the 30 second skip problem and it has gotten very unstable with the latest update. As far a I was concerned it worked better with Oxcc other than the HDMI problem, I had no other problems.


----------



## Vader14 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a sony kv-34hs510 hooked up with a HDMI to DVI cable. I was having the white snow screen when I first got the HR20 last week and have just been using the component cables that came with the box so my wife would not be complaining. But since the new update today I tried the HDMI cable again. So far after turning off the tv about 5 times, there is now white snow screen. Just a clear picture!


----------



## Vader14 (Sep 5, 2006)

Vader14 said:


> I have a sony kv-34hs510 hooked up with a HDMI to DVI cable. I was having the white snow screen when I first got the HR20 last week and have just been using the componet cables that came with the box so my wife would not be complaining. But since the new update today I tried the HDMI cable again. So far after turning off the tv about 5 times, there is now white snow screen. Just a clear picture!


I spoke too soon! I turned on my tv and hr20 this morning and I have the white snow picture from my hdmi to dvi. Looks like I'll be back to using the component cables untill it's fixed.


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

employee3 said:


> I'll post this again since it's still happening with this build...
> 
> HR20 connected to Pioneer 74TXVi with HDMI, this in turn in connected to a Pioneer 1130HD plasma via HDMI.
> 
> ...


I have a Dell 4200 plasma, When mine is rebooting, I notice that it goes in and out of HDMI as well, but mine does come back on once it is finished. I think that is the receiver workign while it loads up the information. I don't know why you are not getting it to come on after it has finished resetting. Maybe wait and then reset your tv or change inputs from HDMI and then back.


----------



## cpbergie (Aug 21, 2006)

1) When using HDMI, if the TV is off for extended period (seems to be about 45 minutes), no picture will show, and receiver has to be reset. I also had regular composite hooked up at the same time to a different TV. Turned off the HDTV, and watched on reg tv normally. After 45 minutes, i tried to change the channel. The banner came up and showed that i changed the channel, but the picture would not come up. i tried a couple more channels, same thing, after trying 3 channels, the receiver became totally unresponsive. Had to do a reset.
2) Westinghouse LVM-42w2 Firmware V 1.00
3) Did the problem occur in a previous version? Yes
4) Is it worse or the same in this version. Same

HR20 Version: 0xD1


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

1) No audio/video when using HDMI
2) Sony KDS-R60XBR1 SXRD projector TV
3) Yes
4) Same

HR20 firmware 0xd1

Cycling thru diff formats does not correct problem. Unplugging tv and hr20 does not correct problem.


----------



## Sherman67 (Sep 14, 2006)

Just had my HR20s installed on Tuesday, September 26th. I'm in the Washington, DC market.

1. While watching a local MPEG4 HD channel (WJLA - channel 7) on the night of the 26th, the audio/video froze and the colors went green and red (but mostly green). Then the video started moving very slowly with pixals (like what happens with the old dish when a heavy rain starts) but the colors was still green and red (and there was no rain or wind). After about 30 seconds of this freezing and then slow movement in green and red, the picture went back to normal. We thought we were not going to be home for this show so we were recorded it. You can see the issue on the playback.

Last night (Thursday) while watching a local HD channel with the new software version, the same thing happened. We did have heavy rain yesterday, but the bad weather had been over with for a few hours at that time.

2. Panasonic TH-42PX6U plasma (The Costco version of the 60U). I'm using HDMI.

3. The problem did happen in the previous version. 

4. I would say that the problem is the same in this version


----------



## fdeitz (Sep 23, 2006)

Sherman67 said:


> Just had my HR20s installed on Tuesday, September 26th. I'm in the Washington, DC market.
> 
> 1. While watching a local MPEG4 HD channel (WJLA - channel 7) on the night of the 26th, the audio/video froze and the colors went green and red (but mostly green). Then the video started moving very slowly with pixals (like what happens with the old dish when a heavy rain starts) but the colors was still green and red (and there was no rain or wind). After about 30 seconds of this freezing and then slow movement in green and red, the picture went back to normal. We thought we were not going to be home for this show so we were recorded it. You can see the issue on the playback.
> 
> ...


I am also in the Washington, DC market and am having these problems too. I have seen them fairly often on the local channels (at least once a night) since I got my HR20 a week and a half ago. Wednesday night (9/27) for example during the Lost Season 2 recap on Channel 7 twice during it, green/red lines went through the picture, it seemed to lose sync, and then pixelate and have the video move very slowly for a few seconds, and then return to normal. I saw this with 0xCC and it still is happening with 0xD1 using HDMI. I don't see any difference in the amount of times it is happening with 0xD1 compared to 0xCC.

My television is a Toshiba HD56.


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

I've been lurking in these forums since the day my HR-20 arrived and I enjoy it very much. However I've changed my setup and now the problems are starting! :nono2: 

I just bought a new Onkyo Tx-Sr604 with HDMI switching (Via a repeater). I've searched the threads and found plenty of info on some similar issues however mine is a bit more unique. This model just came out less than a month ago so It has the newest HDMI version. 

First off let me say that the TV works fine connected directly to the HR-20 via HDMI. When I added the 604 and powered the thing up the HDMI connection appears to be active, meaning the TV reconizes the 604. The problem is the picture and sound comes up for about 2 seconds and then flashes off, it repeats this until I turn it off or until I go crazy. The connection works fine with component and optical as well. 

I've read that some peeps with older model Onkyo's have had an issue with a pink screen, however mine seems perfect the couple of seconds its up. Which prompted me to post my issues. First off is this an Issue with the Onkyo's HDMI repeater or is this a software issue with the HR-20? Can it be fixed? Also Onkyo claims that there HDMI setup is fine, it supports the most recent standard and it would have to be the HR-20. Any info would be nice! Thanks guys.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I have had no HDMI issues with the HR20 > MonoPrice 5x1 HDMI Switch > Samsung HL-R5667W.

I should note that my previous Toshiba HD RPTV (3 gun), occasionally lost DVI>HDMI from my Samsung T360 HD Sat Receiver, the front LED would blink on the Tosh, and I would have to turn the Tosh off and back on again to restore video on its HDMI input.

The Sammy had a DVI out, Tosh HDMI in (used an adapter cable). It happned predictably often if I turned the Samsung Sat Rx off accidentally (I never turned it off, except by accident)

This just shows that HDMI problems with Sat receivers has been around a long time, and it is hard to match up the communications between the two devices (receiver and display). I'm just grateful that I don't have any HDMI issues at all with the HR20 and my setup so far (1 week). 

...hasan, N0AN


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

1) Describe the Problem you are having, and any steps you can to do recreate it. Problem one is getting a blank screen (black), a 0:00 time setting, and no abilty to FF or view the recording. Problem two is an occasional inability to use the FF, RW, pause, etc., functions. If I change channels, functionality returns.
2) What Make and Model TV you have: Hitachi 42HD69S plasma (latest firmware installed). HR-20 is connected via HDMI.
3) Did the problem occur in a previous version? No. Not that I am aware of. In fact, the blank screen/recording issue is one that was supposedly fixed by the software update.
4) Is it worse or the same in this version. N/A.


----------



## gmoney (Sep 9, 2006)

Have a brand new Samsung LCD LN-S4095D

HDMI stopped working completely.

Have software downloaded on 9/28 so I think it's the most current= OXD 1

Nothing I can do has been able to remedy the connection.

I new I was walking a thin line when the tech had trouble getting it going on my 9/28 install. After 15 minutes of resetting the HR20 restarting etc it finally picked up the HDMI. Today I moved my TV around so I unplugged the connections. I plugged everything back in, fired it up and no HDMI ever since. I tried the format button, restetting, restarting...everything to my knowledge. I called D* and they said something about replacement. Then they forwarded me to a 2nd level tech, she had no clue. After being on hold for 10 minutes she spoke with her supervisor and said he got 5 calls on the same issue in the last 30 minutes. They said some junk about they will track my issue and look into it. The 2nd level said nothing about replacement, maybe a future software update? She told me to continue to use it with component connections and call back in a couple days for more info. 

Then she states have I answered all your questions today or something like that. I'm thinking.........excuse me I just bought this unit for $300.00 and you tell me to use it even though it doesn't work correctly???? What kind of service is this? I swear if I knew it was going to be this trouble some I would have never gotten the upgrade. In addition, the tech refused to install my AT9 on my roof tripod. I thought I would never say this but I wish I had cable again! I'd have none of this crap to worry about and I'd have way more HD channels.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

My install was completed today. I am using HDMI and I've noticed that there's a slight delay when changing channels, during which the screen is black and the HDMI indicator disappears (on my A/V receiver). After a few seconds, the picture appears and the HDMI indicator lights up again. Any one else experiencing something similar? I didn't have this problem with the HR10-250....


----------



## gmoney (Sep 9, 2006)

kram said:


> My install was completed today. I am using HDMI and I've noticed that there's a slight delay when changing channels, during which the screen is black and the HDMI indicator disappears (on my A/V receiver). After a few seconds, the picture appears and the HDMI indicator lights up again. Any one else experiencing something similar? I didn't have this problem with the HR10-250....


Yes I think that is normal when you have it set on Native. The It scans to the correct resolution before the picture comes up. Check and see if you have it set on Native if not maybe you have something whacky going on.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok, just got my HR20 today and have already had a few issues:

1. Initially, we couldn't get a picture through the HDMI source. Component was fine, but HDMI just black. Thanks to this board, I remembered that cycling through the various formats sometime worked, and it did for me.

2. Recorded the Kansas-Nebraska football game and began watching a few minutes delayed. At some point around 10:15 the "Delete or Keep" message popped up (I was still watching a few minutes delayed at this point). I selected Keep, and it took me to the beginning of the recording with no ability to pause, stop, FF, RW, anything. I couldn't get to live TV either. I ended up having to reboot....

3. When the reboot came back, there was no picture or sound. I reboot again, and then it came back.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

gmoney said:


> Yes I think that is normal when you have it set on Native. The It scans to the correct resolution before the picture comes up. Check and see if you have it set on Native if not maybe you have something whacky going on.


Yes, I do have the Display set to Native. So I guess that's the reason, yes?


----------



## mikethewxguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Just wanted to post an update on my HDMI problems on the HR20 while using the Monoprice 5X1 HDMI Switch.

I switched out my HDMI Switch with Monoprice for a new version (REV 2.0) today and it completely fixed my problem (No display from the HR20 via the switch).

My setup works perfectly now.

HR20--->HDMI Cable (3ft)--->Monoprice 5X1 HDMI Switch--->HDMI Cable (25ft)--->Panasonic AE900U Projector


----------



## gmoney (Sep 9, 2006)

kram said:


> Yes, I do have the Display set to Native. So I guess that's the reason, yes?


Yea that sounds like the deal. It isn't great for channel surfing but it will always select the best res. for the channel you are viewing. I'm ready to throw my HR20 out the window. Can't get my HDMI connection to come back to life! D* tells me to use it as is!!!! However that delay you are experiencing sounds normal.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

Yesterday (9/30/2006) I had my HR20 installed. This replaces the HR10-250, which was connected via HDMI. 

I get no video connected through HDMI. Component works fine. 

I have LG 37in HDTv, model number 37LC2D. 

Any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mike770 said:


> Yesterday (9/30/2006) I had my HR20 installed. This replaces the HR10-250, which was connected via HDMI.
> 
> I get no video connected through HDMI. Component works fine.
> 
> ...


This happened to me as well. Try hitting the format button on your remote multiple times. I found that suggestion on this board and it worked for me.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

dan8379 said:


> This happened to me as well. Try hitting the format button on your remote multiple times. I found that suggestion on this board and it worked for me.


How many time should I try pressing format. I must of hit it 6 or 7 times and all I get is "no signal" flashing on the screen.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Mike770 said:


> How many time should I try pressing format. I must of hit it 6 or 7 times and all I get is "no signal" flashing on the screen.


What I have seen others say may help is not "format changes", but going to the front panel of the HR20 box and hit the RES button, cycling the output of the HR20 through its assorted output options. Early problems with HDMI were "worked around" using this trick. A pain in the rear, but quite a few people found that after turning the TV off and then back on required them to cycle the resolutions from the front panel to restore HDMI.

HDMI on mine has worked perfectly from day 1.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

hasan said:


> What I have seen others say may help is not "format changes", but going to the front panel of the HR20 box and hit the RES button, cycling the output of the HR20 through its assorted output options. Early problems with HDMI were "worked around" using this trick. A pain in the rear, but quite a few people found that after turning the TV off and then back on required them to cycle the resolutions from the front panel to restore HDMI.
> 
> HDMI on mine has worked perfectly from day 1.


Thanks for the help but that didn't work either.

There is something seriously wrong with the HR20. :nono2: My HDTivo worked great with HDMI. Oh well I guess I'll just stick with component for the time being and hope that D* get these issues fixed.


----------



## danielb6752 (Sep 9, 2006)

HDMI video OK, but audio drops. Sometimes the audio "skips". This is watching live SD programming.

Sony KDL-32S2000

Problem occured 2 firmware releases ago, was ok in 0xCC, and is back (and worse now) in 0xD1.

Reset receiver seems to help, but doing this twice per day is not pleasant.


----------



## jelia (Oct 1, 2006)

if your audio drops in HDMI try checking if it happens also when audio drops on optical to verify that the HDMI is the issue and not the signal or something as such, I'm using a HDMI to DVI on my TV with hope for better vibrant picture but component seems to be exacly the same and cant comment on Audio issues. however can only comment on a 2nd setup with HDMI to denon AVR-5805 DD isnt always recognized and only see 7.1 emulated stereo when using HDMI.
seems like most setups works better afte the 00xD1 update and surely will be done with rest of setups by next one.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

jelia said:


> seems like most setups works better afte the 00xD1 update and surely will be done with rest of setups by next one.


I don't think anyone can say that for sure, but maybe if we all think about it real hard it will happen.


----------



## Pakratt (Sep 17, 2006)

gmoney said:


> Have a brand new Samsung LCD LN-S4095D
> 
> HDMI stopped working completely.
> 
> ...


I have a 4095D also. When I got my replacement receiver, I couldn't get it get a picture either. I have HDMI. I solved the problem by cylcing thru the "Source" input on the Samsung remote. When it returned to HDMI, picture and sound returned.


----------



## gmoney (Sep 9, 2006)

Pakratt said:


> I have a 4095D also. When I got my replacement receiver, I couldn't get it get a picture either. I have HDMI. I solved the problem by cylcing thru the "Source" input on the Samsung remote. When it returned to HDMI, picture and sound returned.


Sweet I'm glad you have the same tv. However I've cycled through "source" a 100 + times and no luck. I've been on component the last couple days. What to you set your sd channels to view at? Do you do the stretch, crop or pillar box?


----------



## gmoney (Sep 9, 2006)

Pakratt said:


> I have a 4095D also. When I got my replacement receiver, I couldn't get it get a picture either. I have HDMI. I solved the problem by cylcing thru the "Source" input on the Samsung remote. When it returned to HDMI, picture and sound returned.


Oh I noticed you said replacement rec. Did you have a bad HR20 before?


----------



## stan78 (Oct 1, 2006)

Someone mentioned that I should probably post the problem I'm having in this thread. When using the HDMI connection, the HR20 will lock, requiring a reset every hour or so. When I just use component connections, it works fine. This started happening after the 0xd1 upgrade. I have a Sceptre X20SV-Naga LCD TV.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

Just as a comparison, I use the component video and optical audio and still have the audio issues. I have the HR20 connected directly to a Sony ES receiver which shows DD as 3/2 and a blue LED when activated. Last night on Fox (32 in Chi) the audio dropped out MANY times during the commercials. Most occurred when switching from 3/2 to 2/0 and back to 3/2, mostly normal, but then the audio would not "re-lock" and I would need to change channels to "lock" the audio back to DD 3/2. Basically it would unlock and lock back and forth causing audio drops. 

When I get another HDMI cable I will try to pass the audio through my Samsung HL-S7178W and report back.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Obviously, the elves [hobgoblins?] at D* think you're going to install/watch using component. They either cheaped out by not including an HDMI cable -- or knew they had a faulty HDMI spec, whatever.

It took three tries with two different receivers to get up-and-running with an HR20 > newish Samsung DLP. Just wouldn't walk through the setup. Because all we did was move all my connections over from the HR10 to the HR20.

Finally got running after hauling out the Component cables and hooking up that way. BTW picture quality close in terms of accuity. Color sucks big time! I'd need to do a lot of re-working to use this on a regular basis. Then > removed component and hooked up HDMI.

Now -- in the course of daily/weekly use, the lockup problems landed. Didn't get better with the latest Update. Yesterday afternoon, it occurred to me that if Setup required component, perhaps the persistant problem couldn't be cured if I hit the red panic button _while still relying on the HDMI connection_?

So, I hooked up the component cables, again -- and unplugged the HDMI cable while I did the reboot. Once it was stable, plugged in the HDMI, again. No problems, yet; but, it hasn't been 24 hours.

----

Finally wandered into the LR with my next cuppa -- and everything is working OK, this morning + I recorded 8 programs, yesterday late evening through the night. Some overlapping, some starting same time. All OK. Two gave me a slight scare with black creen as I started them up; but, just hitting the 30S Slip got me into real time. May just have been dead air.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Finally got around to switching back to HDMI from component this weekend and it seems that 0xD1 has fixed all the trouble that I was having with HDMI not working on my TV.


----------



## jedster (Sep 20, 2006)

HR20 --> SXRD50 (first gen) via HDMI: video is fine, but all audio has bright popping noises

HR20 --> Sony DRG800 via optical audio: when set to DD, all audio is fine; when set to PCM, all audio has bright popping noise

HR20 --> Sony DRG800 via optical audio (HDMI passthrough for video to SXRD). All Mpeg2 HD has horrid audio lip sync. MP4 is better. SD is fine. I use 80ms delay for audio which has works perfectly with all prior devices (Hr10, cable box, media center box, etc). It works perfectly with SD, but HD is bad, with mpeg2 being worst.


----------



## Tmax88 (Oct 2, 2006)

Noob Question

Is the HDMI connection for audio suppose to work if your tv is connected to DD 5.1receiver. I think that I read where it will not work if the tv is connected to a stereo. I have to use my optical connection to get audio. My tv is a Sony KP51WS520. Thanks.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Vader14 said:


> I spoke too soon! I turned on my tv and hr20 this morning and I have the white snow picture from my hdmi to dvi. Looks like I'll be back to using the component cables untill it's fixed.


Same thing happened to me. 100% of the time with the original software if I turned off the TV or HR20 when I turned it back on I had snow. HR20 connected directly to TV with HDMI/DVI cable. Works OK with HR10-250 on same port. When HR20 went to new 0xD1 software, problem went away for two days... not one problem. Then it went back to 100% snowy picture again. Hooked it back up to component again.


----------



## golfjunkie (Sep 20, 2006)

Tmax88 said:


> Noob Question
> 
> Is the HDMI connection for audio suppose to work if your tv is connected to DD 5.1receiver. I think that I read where it will not work if the tv is connected to a stereo. I have to use my optical connection to get audio. My tv is a Sony KP51WS520. Thanks.


It depends on what your stereo receiver supports. If you have an HDMI input on your receiver, which many of the newer receivers do, then it is supposed to work. If you only have an optical input, than that is the way you need to go.


----------



## golfjunkie (Sep 20, 2006)

employee3 said:


> I'll post this again since it's still happening with this build...
> 
> HR20 connected to Pioneer 74TXVi with HDMI, this in turn in connected to a Pioneer 1130HD plasma via HDMI.
> 
> ...


I too continue to have this same problem. This latest update has not addressed it.

HR20 -> HDMI->Integra DTR 7.6 ->HDMI/DVI-> Sony TV.

I lose sync at the exact same point.


----------



## Pakratt (Sep 17, 2006)

gmoney said:


> Sweet I'm glad you have the same tv. However I've cycled through "source" a 100 + times and no luck. I've been on component the last couple days. What to you set your sd channels to view at? Do you do the stretch, crop or pillar box?


I have it on stretch. Great picture when everything works. Yes, I'm on my first replacement. Took 8 days to get it tho. D* did ship it overnight fedex. My first one froze..would not boot up.


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

golfjunkie said:


> It depends on what your stereo receiver supports. If you have an HDMI input on your receiver, which many of the newer receivers do, then it is supposed to work. If you only have an optical input, than that is the way you need to go.


I have my HDMI going from the H10 to the TV and and optical out from the H10 to my Pioneer Elite receiver. My receiver is over 5 years old so it doesn't have HDMI. I wonder if there is any relationship between the HDMI issues and whether or nor it is connected to a sound system or directly to the TV. BTW, I due for installation of the HR20 on Thursday. I'm assuming it has optical out.


----------



## banthes (Oct 3, 2006)

1. New hr20 700 (with latest software) locks up after sitting idle for undetermined amount of time. Requires a reset. When locked up, the last channel it was on is playing but the remote or buttons on receiver do nothing. It does this every time, not occasionally. I tried a full reset and still have the problem.

2. Infocus in76 projector connected through HDMI with stand alone Pioneer audio receiver connected through digital (optical). Polaroid DVD hooked up through s-video (cant get component to work for some reason).

3. Installed on the 24th and everything was working fine for a couple days. I turned the receiver off with the button on the front of the box and it has never been the same (Probably coincidence). Maybe the new software screwed something up?

Could powering down the projector to reserve lamp hours cause this problem? Dont want to leave it on for an extended period of time to check it out. I have noticed similar problems in this forum before the update, but mine was working fine when installed. I noticed in one thread someone tried a reset with components instead of HDMI and his works fine now. Mine was installed with components because I hadnt bought an HDMI cable yet. I assumed it would come with one. Yeah, right. Installer tried to sell me one for 100 bucks. I loaded up to go to Wally World and he suddenly found one for 30.  

I'll try a reset with components and report whether it worked for me or not.

Also, when not viewing anything should the receiver be turned off? My old DTV Tivo had no off button so there wasnt any choice.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

On or Off is always a great historic endless loop. Most folks coming from TiVo background find reasons to leave it On [as I do].


----------



## vman22 (Oct 3, 2006)

I just got my HR20 today (upgraded software on boot), and I am not sure if anyone else has had this problem. I have a Sony KV-36HS420 which is a 4:3 HDTV. When I use HDMI and have the dvr in native stretch mode, screen set to 4:3, if I watch a program that is broadcasted in 480i it is still letterboxed. My H20 did not do this with HDMI and my HR20 using component cables does not either. I don't believe it is me doing something wrong. So for now I guess I will use component but hope this gets fixed so I can use HDMI.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Sep 9, 2006)

I have been experiencing the same issues using the HDMI input on my Westinghouse LVM-42W2 from the HR20 since the beginning. The most recent update to 0xD1 has not resolved it. I am not sure if it is an issue with the panel, or the receiver so I am hoping to rule them out one at a time. 

I have the HR20 setup with component out and HDMI out. Component is fine. When switching to the HDMI input on my Westinghouse it crackles for a second or two and the screen gets snowy. Then the audio and video tune in fine and everything is ok. Anyone know what the cause is? 

Is this just the nature of HDMI and something displays have to go through in order to negotiate a connection with an input device? A faulty cable? Something wrong with the HR20? While the component works okay for now, I would like to take advantage of the HDMI out on the receiver.


----------



## Fyr guy (Sep 26, 2006)

1. The problem is the snowy grey screen at startup and cycling through the resolutions on the receiver fixes the problem.

2. Sony KF 50WE610

3. I did have a problem in a previous version unsure which upgate is was and after cycling through the resolutions it remained fixed until 0xD1

4. It is worse in this version as listed in response #3 as it goes to grey snow at every startup


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

My HR20 connects fine via HDMI to Samsung HP-S5053 Plasma, using a walmart Phillips $35 6ft cable.

Not sure if this is a HR20 issue or TV issue, but optical out from HDMI only passes PCM audio and not 5.1


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

1) Chicago NBC 5 has audio dropouts and freeze frames. I haven't noticed it on anyother channels yet.
2) What Make and Model TV you have? Dell 4200 plasma
3)Did the problem occur in a previous version? No, not that I am aware
4) Is it worse or the same in this version, This started a couple of nights ago, both on recorded and live feeds of programs on Chicago NBC 5, mpeg 4.

I use HDMI to TV and Optical to my Yamaha receiver. Anyone else seeing this in Chicago area or other markets? I have much more audio drops on this channel.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

pappys said:


> 1) Chicago NBC 5 has audio dropouts and freeze frames. I haven't noticed it on anyother channels yet.
> 2) What Make and Model TV you have? Dell 4200 plasma
> 3)Did the problem occur in a previous version? No, not that I am aware
> 4) Is it worse or the same in this version, This started a couple of nights ago, both on recorded and live feeds of programs on Chicago NBC 5, mpeg 4.
> ...


For #1: Which shows? I have watched most of the L&O's, Studio 60, Hereos and "Earl", and haven't had either audio or freezes

And I watched the Bears game on Sunday.
Most of the viewing was via my HDMI->DVI with optical to my Onkyo


----------



## NYG23 (Oct 3, 2006)

911medic said:


> 1) HDMI output causes my TV to recognize ALL programming as 16:9, even if it is SD 4:3. When this happens, my TV's "16:9 Enhanced Mode" kicks in, compressing the output (even if 4:3 content) to widescreen format. You can read about this feature my TV (and I'm sure many other Sony's) has at the bottom of page 7 and on page 59 of the manual, which you can download here _docs.sony.com/release/KV32HS420rev.pdf_, if you like. Using component cables resolves the issue, and 16:9 Enhanced mode only kicks in for widescreen content, as it's supposed to. The HR10-250's HDMI output worked just fine with this feature.
> 2) Sony KV-32HS420 32" CRT (unknown firmware).
> 3) Occurred in initial release version, as well as 0xCC.
> 4) No change in this version.


I have same model TV and am experiencing the exact problem.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For #1: Which shows? I have watched most of the L&O's, Studio 60, Hereos and "Earl", and haven't had either audio or freezes
> 
> And Iwatched the Bears game on Sunday.
> Most of the viewing was via my HDMI->DVI with optical to my Onkyo


I had to watch da Bears on my Sammy OTA, cuz no HD locals and no OTA on the HR20 yet, but given how they played, I'm not saying one unkind thing. Any start of 4-0, merits gratitude beyond the petty annoyances of electronics....

I still have had only one bug in 10 days: a failure to record after resolving a conflict. Everything else has been "within limits".


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Wasn't happening until tonight. A buzzing during both SD and HD broadcasts. All other channels fine. Anyone else ever experience something like this?

Using HDMI and optical audio output.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

NYG23 said:


> I have same model TV and am experiencing the exact problem.


Misery loves company! Though at least there's a workaround (component cables).


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For #1: Which shows? I have watched most of the L&O's, Studio 60, Hereos and "Earl", and haven't had either audio or freezes
> 
> And I watched the Bears game on Sunday.
> Most of the viewing was via my HDMI->DVI with optical to my Onkyo


Studio 60, Heroes, to name two....hmmm


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

It has been discussed how some of us are getting these pink overtones with an HDMI to DVI connection through an A/V Receiver. It goes away if we connect directly from HR20 to the TV.

My question, is anyone getting pink overtones with an HDMI to HDMI connection through an A/V Receiver?


----------



## kvitense (Sep 15, 2006)

***Sorry, but I created this in a thread under the "general" area. I guess it should have been posted here***


I just got my HR20 yesterday. It worked fine last night through the HDMI input. However, tonight the unit became unresponsive to both remote controll inputs and inputs via the front panel of the DVR. I did the red button reboot several times as well as rebooted it by unplugging the unit. Each time it came back online, it would play the station it was on previously, but would not respond to any inputs. Finally, I unplugged the DVR, unplugged the HDMI from the back of the receiver, then rebooted. It worked fine then. I then plugged the HDMI back in after a few minutes, and after 5 to 10 more minutes, the unit became unresponsive again. Also, the screen started "flickering" while watching via the HDMI input. I then unplugged power, unplugged the HDMI cable, rebooted, and everything is working fine again. The HDMI is still unplugged. This all happened BEFORE the new software update as well. I have a Mitsubishi WD52725 TV. It is a 52" DLP television. My software version for the television is: V26 004.05

I don't know if this is an HDMI issue, or just a coincidence.

Kurt


----------



## salvatore (Jul 10, 2006)

New HR20 user using the 0xD1 release.

HR20 using HDMI to a Mitsubishi 65517 (no DVI interconnect), and optical output from the HR20 to a Sherwood A/V receiver. Audio works, but no DD5.1 on any channel (the HR10-250 showed a digital signal on most HD channels). No other issues at present.


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok, new issue. My TV did not find the video input via HDMI this morning. This is the 1st time this has happened. I had to unplug the HDMI and plug it back in to make it come on.
2) What Make and Model TV you have? Dell 4200 plasma
3)Did the problem occur in a previous version? No
4) Is it worse or the same in this version, Never happened before.

Is my receiver getting worse? just wondering....


----------

